# How can i try to live while feeling this way



## DerealizedDutchie (Oct 26, 2018)

hi all,

Normally i'm only looking in the recovery story section, so you could say i'm a bit out of my comfort zone here. Well, the thing is that after reading all those tricks and tips to slay this beast called DPDR, i'm still pretty much lost and hopeless. I really want to try to live a normal life, im not anxious anymore about feeling and seeing like i do, but my physical symptoms are pretty much holding me back right now..

I think i just need some reassurance from someone who dealt with the same.. Because when i'm going for lets say a walk, i feel so exhausted afterwards. And when i'm doing something minor with friends, i feel exhausted. And not only exhausted, but also my physical symptoms like headaches and tinnitus get much much worse. I literally have to rest one day after doing something thats not even that hard or tiresome.. I want to study more, but after reading 5 pages it feels like my head is about to explode and my jaws are so tensed.

Is anybody dealing with the same right now? And do you guys think those are physical or psychosomatic symptoms?

I'm dealing with this stuff for over 8 months now, being recovered from an episode of 6 months from 5 years back...

If anybody's interested in my whole story you can send me something

Cheers


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

It's hell


----------



## montrealcanadiens1996 (Sep 18, 2015)

I know this is an old post but I might as well respond to it because I can definitely relate to all of your physical symptoms and their situational occurrence. I have always suspected autoimmune malfunctions to be the root of these symptoms as I have been diagnosed with chronic inflammation in parts of my body including stomach and joints. However my main lab results all showed my autoimmune functions to be normal. So tbh the cause is a mystery to me, as it can be anxiety and stress causing you to have psychosomatic Symptoms.
This being said the fact that you have recovered already from an episode like this in the past bodes well for you and I really hope you're able to get through this shitty time. If you want to talk more in depth just Pm me.

Good luck


----------

